# Removal Companies



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all

We need some opinions, we have managed to get the removal quotes down to 3 companies which are:

PSS
Fox International
Burke Bros

Have any of you used them and can you tell us what your thoughts are.

All advise will be great we have temp booked 2 but still dont know if we have picked the right one.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sandy16 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We need some opinions, we have managed to get the removal quotes down to 3 companies which are:
> 
> ...


Hi there

We used PSS twice, and both times found that apart from one breakage apiece of a glass vase (pretty good on a large shipment, I thought) our items arrived in good condition. The first time the shipment was really quick (in fact too quick - it landed in the country the same day as us), but the second day it was really slooow - 5 months! I think it depends on how quickly they can get your goods onto a container ship - and I don't think there's much they can do about tghat!


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We used PSS twice, and both times found that apart from one breakage apiece of a glass vase (pretty good on a large shipment, I thought) our items arrived in good condition. The first time the shipment was really quick (in fact too quick - it landed in the country the same day as us), but the second day it was really slooow - 5 months! I think it depends on how quickly they can get your goods onto a container ship - and I don't think there's much they can do about tghat!


Hi Topcat

Thanks for your reply, our gut feeling is PSS but it depends if they will come down on price, PSS said 6-9 weeks, Fox have said 54 days, Burke Bros said 9-12 weeks.

Also still waiting to see on Air freight for his work tools (carpenter)


----------



## danandsioned (Jul 25, 2010)

We used Anglo Pacific to relocate to New Zealand and they have been awful....pay cheap buy twice is the motto

We have had breakages stuff missing and inordinate delays in getting our things delivered.....you have been warned ;(


----------



## LB1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, we are emigrating to Australia and are also trying to work out the best removal company to use, so far we're down to getting quotes from Anglo Pacific ( now going to be aware of them after reading message from danandsioned above), Doree Bonner and looking for another. Now considering PSS as an option, I would also appreciate any advice on your experiences of removal companies and any recommendations or warnings about any you have used.


----------



## danandsioned (Jul 25, 2010)

LB1 said:


> Hi, we are emigrating to Australia and are also trying to work out the best removal company to use, so far we're down to getting quotes from Anglo Pacific ( now going to be aware of them after reading message from danandsioned above), Doree Bonner and looking for another. Now considering PSS as an option, I would also appreciate any advice on your experiences of removal companies and any recommendations or warnings about any you have used.


We are now met with a wall of silence from Anglo Pathetic, but to be honest our lives are sweeeeet. During all the confusion you will feel at such a testing time, please do not go with Anglo as they will drop you like a hot potato as soon as they have your money. 

Good luck, it's well worth the effort


----------



## LB1 (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate it when companies suddenly have no interest once they have your money, suddenly all the wonderful promises they made when trying to get your money go out of the window! I really hope they manage to get in touch and do what they promised in the first place and thankyou for the warning, much appreciated. As we have a 1 and a 3 year old who will be in need of their things as soon as poss, I really want things to run as smoothly as poss. Having spoken to PSS on the phone I am encouraged by their approach so far. I now have PSS and Global Removals Ltd as my 3rd and 4th quotations all visiting me next week then will make a decision. Thanks again for your advice re anglo, I'm so pleased that life is sweet, that's what it's all about eh. 

Any further experience had with any other removal companies will be much appreciated, am looking at Global Removals Ltd, PSS and Doree Bonner now so will keep you up to date with any developments.


----------

